# Agreed Value Policy



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello,

can anyone advise me as to who will offer a true "agreed value policy" for my GTR ??

Any help gratefully appreciated.

THX


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Last year HIC Insurance did, but be prepared to pay double a "normal" premium, plus a charge for the valuation (you do not get to choose your own evaluation) and then a long "discussion" before settling on an agreed write-off value, for which you get a "certificate". The starting point of the agreed value is still based on the current market values of like for like cars, so with prices dropping fast do not expect to get a value that equals what you have put into the car over the years. Also if the value of the car is less than £20K odd, they will tend not to do an agreed value.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

CCI (competition car Insurance) and Richard Egger Lawson both do it.

It's not cheap and as mentioned above, you will have a bit of 'back and forwards' before both sides agree on a price but if you have receipts & a tuners print out to prove prices of parts and work carried out then it certainly helps.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, Adrian FLux have given me an agreed valuation form to fill out for Mookitro. for a tenner

i might leave it based upon the above posts

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> lol, Adrian FLux have given me an agreed valuation form to fill out for Mookitro. for a tenner
> 
> i might leave it based upon the above posts
> 
> mook


The form's probably worth more, LOL :nervous:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> The form's probably worth more, LOL :nervous:


Not if there's ink on it ... 


I have an agreed value on my car.
Every year, upon renewal, I make sure it is still in place.

I do have to keep all tuner receipts etc and show them if anything happens.


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*Agreed value this year*

Anyone taken one out this year ?

Co contacts greatly appreciated 

THX


----------

